# String Variable zurückgeben mit BlueJ



## Laren (28. Okt 2010)

Hi,

Ich studiere und habe eine Hausaufgabe, bekomme es aber einfach nicht gebacken

Ich frage euch hier nicht, nach der Lösung der Hausaufgabe, sondern nur nach der Lösung meines Problems:
Ich habe eine Neue Klasse erstellt und will einfach, dass ich bei Bluej eine Eingabe(String) mache und er mir diese Eingabe wieder ausgibt. Aber er zeigt mir immer nur an, wenn ich jetzt z.b. "juhu" eingebe: Error cannot find symbol - variable juhu.
Nur wenn ich wie im Beispiel unten "hallo" eingebe, funktioniert es, ich wollte aber, dass er "juhu" ausgibt.
Ich danke euch

Grüße


```
public class testen
{
  
    private String variable;

    /**
     * Constructor for objects of class testen
     */
    public testen()
    {
        // übergebe einen String
        variable = "hallo";
    }

    /** Hier soll eine Eingabe vom User stattfinden
     * 
     */
    public void getString(String eingabe)
    {
        variable = eingabe;
        
    }
    public String sampleMethod()
    {
        // Gibt Inhalt von "variable" zurück
        return variable; 
    }
}
```


----------



## XHelp (28. Okt 2010)

Zeig mal den Rest.
irgendwie ist "getString"-Methode komisch. void, dazu noch mit Parameter...


----------



## Laren (28. Okt 2010)

die Aufgabe gab es schonmal hier

da geht es aber auch nicht(jedenfalls bei mir)


----------



## XHelp (28. Okt 2010)

Zeig doch was genau du machst und kein Ausschitt von irgendwas.


----------



## Laren (28. Okt 2010)

wenn ich diesen Code mit Bluej ausführe, und dann einen Artikelnamen(der ja logischer Weise ein String ist) eingeben will, kommt die oben genannte Fehlermeldung


----------



## XHelp (28. Okt 2010)

Diesen Code kannst du nicht ausführen...


----------



## Laren (28. Okt 2010)

Warum das nicht?


----------



## timbeau (28. Okt 2010)

Weil du nur Klassen mit der main-Methode direkt ausführen kannst.

Im übrigen ist die Klasse die du gepostet hast sicherlich nicht von dir. Also wo ist dein Code bis jetzt?


----------



## Michael... (28. Okt 2010)

Mit BlueJ kann man m.W. Klassen und sogar einzelne Methoden "ausführen" (HörenSagen). Allerdings wird man hier nicht viele Leute finden, die sich mit BlueJ auskennen, da BlueJ ja eher ein Lernprogramm als eine Entwicklungsumgebung ist.
Ich weiss, dass man das im Schulunterricht einsetzt, aber im Studium hätte ich erwartet, dass man da mit echten Entwicklungsumgebungen arbeitet.
Letztendlich musst Du hoffen, dass sich hier jemand findet der BlueJ kennt und Dein Problem versteht, oder Du musst Dir eine Bedienungsanleitung zu BlueJ anschauen oder einen Kommilitonen fragen, der sich auskennt.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2010)

ich seh kein juhu


----------



## Laren (28. Okt 2010)

> Weil du nur Klassen mit der main-Methode direkt ausführen kannst.



Will ich ja gar nicht, mit BlueJ, kann ich ein Objekt von der Klasse erstellen und die verschiedenen einzelnen Methoden ausführen.



> Im übrigen ist die Klasse die du gepostet hast sicherlich nicht von dir. Also wo ist dein Code bis jetzt?



Steh ich jetzt vor Gericht? Die Klasse ganz oben ist von mir.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2010)

Laren hat gesagt.:


> Will ich ja gar nicht, mit BlueJ, kann ich ein Objekt von der Klasse erstellen und die verschiedenen einzelnen Methoden ausführen.


ja das ist der Sinn der Sache ;-)


Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ja poste den coder der diesen Fehler verursacht!


----------



## timbeau (28. Okt 2010)

Du stehst nicht vor Gericht, du hast nur keinen Code gepostet der weiterhilft. Das die Klasse Artikel die du gepostet hast in Ordnung ist glaub ich gerne. 

Und dein obiger Code steht mit der Klasse Artikel in keiner Weise in Verbindung. 
Ich kenne BlueJ jetzt nicht aber in Java funktionert das mit Objekten normalerweise so, dass du erst das Objekt mit new KlassenName "erschaffst" und dann mit den Methoden dieses Objekts arbeitest. 

Deine Klasse testen macht nichts mit dem Artikel.


----------

